# Quick, Easy Constellation Learning Tool



## JBS (May 17, 2010)

Just wanted to post this where perhaps someone else might benefit from it.

The product is Google Sky Map for Android phones.

You download and install it on your phone for free, and then once the application is running, you hold the phone out in front of you towards any patch of sky.  The phone senses its orientation and overlays an image of the sky with the names of all the Constellations and major star groups.  As you inch the phone from left to right or even straight up, it shows everything- star names, constellation, etc.

I'd become rusty over the years on my star "navigation" (not that I was ever really good at it to begin with), but with this tool, I should have all the constellations visible in this hemisphere memorized in days or weeks at most, in just a few minutes per day.  Anyone who wants to sharpen their old school skills should take a look at using a new school tool  to do it with.  After a few sessions of self study, you can sharpen or improve your ability to navigate by the stars without your phone or any other device.  Or impress stargazers with your knowledge.


----------



## 08steeda (May 19, 2010)

I have the app. It is way cool. My kids love it.


----------

